# New to woodturning, need help identifying lathe



## Bear2233 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bought this lathe at an auction several years ago and finally decided it was time to use it or get rid of it. It looked to be substantial and I thought it would do for learning woodturning. I have not found any identification for the machine. I have found, on the head stock, what appears to be "VU" stamped in the metal (barely readable) and an unreadable decal that all I can make out is "Selfl (Self lubricating?) and "New-(possibly B, R, H)--rf". It has a lathe center, what I think is a faceplate, and one other item that does not seem to fit anywhere. (all pictured). There is a multi-pulley in the head stock with the side of one broken. I don't see any way to replace the pulley or add a belt without taking the head stock apart? Any info in order to get an owner's manual and proper parts would be appreciated. Also, how are the Harbor Freight turning tools for a newbe?


----------



## Kenbu (Apr 2, 2013)

You might ask about identifying the lathe on owwm.org. You can check pennstateind.com for inexpensive chisels (and lots of other turning supplies) as an alternative to Harbor Freight. In any case, make sure you have a good way to sharpen whatever tools you buy.

Ken


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't help with ID, but I have a pulley for it. Removing the old one is a piece of cake. Once you find a manual, it'll be clear how to do it. I would post a "how to", but I'm sure I would confuse myself, so get the manual…....... ... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## tblrxdave (May 20, 2009)

I have a lathe that looks very similar to yours. Power Kraft sold by the late Montgomery Ward. Vintage late 40's to mid 50's. Mine was already converted with a variable speed DC electric motor when it was given to me by a fellow woodturner maybe five years ago. Probably put 300,000 miles on it since then. Purchased a Nova chuck to turn maximum 10 inch bowls. I'm happy with it.
Dave


----------



## joek30296 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think Dave is correct. Check out this link at vintage machinery: http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=15532


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MW Catalog says the 11×37 has a 3/4×16 inboard spindle, unthreaded outboard. The 14×38 lathe had 1-1/8×7 spindle inboard and outboard. Spindle in the pictures is definitely not 3/4-16. I checked the '43 and '52 catalogs, same specs. 
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/657/811.pdf
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/270/10559.pdf


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

It looks amazing similar to the Duro lathe produced in the late 40's, early 50's. MW just re-badged other manufacturers products, and Duro was just one of many manufacturers who sold under that label. Besides the same general appearance, the bed construction and the three screw headstock bearing retainer also seem to match. Here is a snippet from the 1949 Duro products catalog showing the lathe and specs:










The mangled sticker most likely had "New Departure Ball Bearings" or something close to that. Here is one such decal on another Duro lathe:










Here is one such Duro lathe over at the VM site for comparison:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Bear2233 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I think you are right. It looks almost identical to that pictured by MrUnix except some one replaced the hand tighteners for the tail stock & tools rest with bolts. Sorry for the delay in responding. Computer glitch & some "have to do's".


----------



## Nick1001 (8 mo ago)

Can anyone help me in finding the right size bowl chuck for this lathe? Seems to be 1 1/8" but I can't find a chuck or adapter/reducer for it.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I suggest a Nova G3 chuck. I found I could adapt the chuck to several different lathes. No problem.


----------

